# Dudley Castle



## littleowl (Oct 12, 2014)

Dudley Castle built 1068 on the site of a wooden fort. It survived sieges and fires.Henry V111 had it destroyed It was rebuilt but later destroyed by Cromwell. Dudley is in the Black Country of England.
If you want to know how the Black Country 200 years ago got its name please look it up


----------



## Twixie (Oct 13, 2014)

Beautiful pics...used to live right near there..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice photos Littleowl!


----------



## Lady (Oct 14, 2014)

I went there as a child,there use to be a zoo there too.
thanks for sharing .great photos .


----------



## Twixie (Oct 14, 2014)

Lady said:


> I went there as a child,there use to be a zoo there too.



Yes..I went to the zoo as a child...there was a gorilla there who would hurl his feces at you when you went to look at him!  LOL!!!


----------

